# newly-discovered dinosaur



## Drone (Oct 3, 2012)

> Researchers at the University of Chicago announced today that they've discovered an identified a new dinosaur, Pegomastax africanus. According to 3D imaging done by researchers, the cat-sized dinosaur was covered in bizarre spines like a porcupine. The tall teeth in its upper and lower jaws operated like self-sharpening scissors, with shearing wear facets that slid past one another when the jaws closed.









Jackals from Halo, anyone?


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2012)

that dino looks quite ugly.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww! So cute!!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 9, 2012)

mcph3rson said:


> Here's a dinosaur I uncovered last year and have just publicly released photos and information on it.
> http://i46.tinypic.com/259a5xx.jpg
> 
> It is believed to be the mythical Labrasaurus; a 2 brained dog like winged dinosaur.



I don't know what to make of this post.


----------



## Bow (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be my ex-wife


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2012)

mcph3rson said:


> Here's a dinosaur I uncovered last year and have just publicly released photos and information on it.
> It is believed to be the mythical Labrasaurus; a 2 brained dog like winged dinosaur.





mcph3rson said:


> Well if you don't know what to make of that... read this.
> 
> "My buddy Ralf getting ready to leave soon. His first stop - the Maury show.
> Ralf may possibly be the result of Alf and the Tanner family's youngest daughter Lynn Tanner.
> ...


Starts account at internet forum and posts vaguely related albeit semihumerous responses to a dinosaur thread as his first few posts....


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 11, 2012)

james888 said:


> Starts account at internet forum and posts vaguely related albeit semihumerous responses to a dinosaur thread as his first few posts....



Odd strategy.  We will see if it is going to work in his favor.


----------



## Drone (Dec 5, 2012)

Bow said:


> Could be my ex-wife



lol ...

whateva


*Scientists find oldest dinosaur​*


> Researchers have discovered what may be the earliest dinosaur, a creature the size of a Labrador retriever, but with a five foot-long tail, that walked the Earth ~ 243 million years ago.








Another strange creature ...






Artist rendering of *Nyasasaurus*



> Nyasasaurus is from the Anisian (Middle Triassic, approximately *243 million years old*) and predates all other dinosaurs by approximately 10 million years. Nyasasaurus fossils were excavated from the Manda beds of southwestern Tanzania. The Triassic Period lasted from 252 million to 201 million years ago, and the following animals arose during this time: dinosaurs, crocodile relatives, mammals, pterosaurs, turtles, frogs and lizards.



So this creature is from the Triassic Period. Much earlier than anyone expected, 243 million years ago.

http://phys.org/news/2012-12-scientists-oldest-dinosauror-closest-relative.html


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2014)

Scientists have discovered and described a new supermassive dinosaur species with the most complete skeleton ever found of its type. At 85 feet long and weighing about *65 tons* in life, _Dreadnoughtus schrani_ is the largest land animal for which a body mass can be accurately calculated. Its skeleton is exceptionally complete, with >70% of the bones, excluding the head, represented.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to see the life size replica.


----------



## 64K (Sep 5, 2014)

Drone said:


> Scientists have discovered and described a new supermassive dinosaur species with the most complete skeleton ever found of its type. At 85 feet long and weighing about *65 tons* in life, _Dreadnoughtus schrani_ is the largest land animal for which a body mass can be accurately calculated. Its skeleton is exceptionally complete, with >70% of the bones, excluding the head, represented.



I ran across an interesting article about the Dreadnoughtus for anyone interested

http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/meet-dreadnoughtus-the-65-ton-dinosaur/


----------



## Drone (Sep 12, 2014)

^ nice article thanks


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2014)

Another bunch of weird newly discovered dinosaurs

Deinoheirus










Zaraapelta nomadis

Paleontologists have discovered a new genus and species of ankylosaur that roamed what is now the Gobi Desert in Mongolia during the Upper Cretaceous, between 100.5 and 66 million years ago.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm starting to think that these are the same old dinosaurs, but just in broken pieces and thus they call them 'new' 

Btw, any transitional fossils yet?


----------



## Drone (Aug 8, 2016)

Informative videos


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 9, 2016)

How can they figure out the spines? Were they present with the skeleton structure or ca they see it from bone structure? Similarly confusing was the debate about velociraptors being like lizards or like feathered birds. I thought feathers would leave an imprint in the rock structure around the deceased dinosaur.


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2016)

The velociraptor has long been depicted as a scaly creature. That's all changing as *fossil evidence shows how widespread feathers were among dinosaurs*.






_Preening velociraptor illustration by John Conway_.







The *Yutyrannus*, described in 2012, are *the largest known dinosaurs with feathers *— a patch of fossilized skin shows shaggy body feathers, similar to an Emu. Yutyrannus was related to T. rex and measured 30 feet long and weighed > 3000 pounds. Illustration by Maija Karala




I don't really wanna copy-paste, full article can be found here, it's called:

*They Had Feathers: Is the World Ready to See Dinosaurs as They Really Were*?


----------



## Drone (Aug 22, 2016)

Dinosaurs May Have Danced Like Birds










Feathered Dinosaurs


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lots of speculation about appearance and colors in those videos.
I would have thought they would base it on habitat and environment.
With bright colors usually tropical and neutral colors harsher regions.


----------



## Drone (Aug 30, 2016)

170-million-year-old fossilized remains discovered in Patagonia, Argentina, have been identified as a* new genus and species of pterosaur.





*
Pterosaurs were highly successful flying reptiles that lived between 210 million and 65 million years ago. These creatures were *Earth's first winged vertebrates*, with birds and bats making their appearances much later. They first appeared in the Late Triassic and went on to achieve high levels of morphologic and taxonomic diversity during the Mesozoic era, with more than 150 species recognized so far.










They had an extraordinary adaptation to flight, including *pneumatic bones* to lighten its weight, and an elongated digit supporting a wing membrane. Some were the largest flying animals of all time, with wingspans exceeding 30 feet.


----------



## Drone (Aug 31, 2016)

Another discovered Pterosaur  This one is really small:






Paleontologists say they've discovered the fossilized remains of a small-bodied pterosaur, a prehistoric flying reptile, which lived roughly 77 million years ago (Late Cretaceous epoch) and had a wingspan of 5 feet (1.5 m). The new pterosaur belonged to a group of short-winged and toothless pterosaurs called the *azhdarchids*.

It is unusual as most Late Cretaceous pterosaurs were much larger with wingspans of 13-36 feet (4-11 m).

Previous studies suggest that the Late Cretaceous skies were only occupied by birds and large pterosaurs, but this new finding, which is reported in the journal Open Science, provides important information about the diversity and success of Late Cretaceous pterosaurs.

“This new pterosaur is exciting because it suggests that small pterosaurs were present all the way until the end of the Cretaceous, and weren't outcompeted by birds,” said lead author Elizabeth Martin-Silverstone, from the University of Southampton.


----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2016)

Short informative videos (by American Museum of Natural History) about pterosaurs


----------



## Drone (Sep 28, 2016)

*Rativates evadens*: New Ostrich-Mimic Dinosaur Species Identified






_Rativates evadens_, is thought to have lived ~ 76 million years ago (Late Cretaceous period).

It was ~ 11 feet (3.3 m) long and 5 feet (1.5 m) tall. It weighed ~ 200 pounds (90 kg) and resembled a modern ostrich, but had long, fingered arms and a long tail.

Video and link by Cleveland Museum of Natural History


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2016)

*

A new genus and species of sauropod dinosaur from the mid-Cretaceous has been discovered in western Queensland, Australia.





*
The plant-eating sauropod dinosaur is called _Savannasaurus elliottorum_, and is thought to have lived ~ 95 million years ago.

A member of the sauropod subgroup called titanosaurs, it was ~14 m long, roughly half the length of a basketball court.

It had a long neck, a relatively short tail, very wide hips and widely-spaced, stocky limbs with five toes on each foot.


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2016)

*Researchers have identified the first known example of fossilised brain tissue in a dinosaur from Sussex. The tissues resemble those seen in modern crocodiles and birds*

The fossilised brain is most likely from a species similar to _Iguanodon_: a large herbivorous dinosaur that lived during the Early Cretaceous Period, ~ 133 million years ago.


----------



## Drone (Nov 11, 2016)

*'Mud Dragon' fossil shows dinosaurs thrived on eve of destruction*










In a humid, tropical jungle in southern China eons ago, a remarkably bird-like dinosaur with wing-like arms, a toothless beak and a dome-shaped crest atop its head became trapped in mud, struggled in vain to escape and died.

Workmen blasting bedrock while building a school near the city of Ganzhou unearthed a beautifully preserved fossil of the roughly 2-m-long dinosaur, nicknamed the "Mud Dragon," still in that contorted position, scientists said on Thursday.












The Cretaceous Period creature, called Tongtianlong limosus, lived 66 to 72 million years ago, at the twilight of the dinosaurs' more than 160-million-year reign on Earth. It was a member of a group called oviraptorosaurs, one of the closest relatives to birds, which evolved earlier from small, feathered dinosaurs.


----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2016)

An extraordinarily well-preserved dinosaur tail, with a fluffy covering of feathers, lies trapped within a piece of amber. The animal it belonged to would have lived about 99 million years ago. Researchers from China and Canada identify it as a juvenile of some type of *coelurosaur*, a group that includes birdlike dinosaur species that walked on two legs. But because the bones of the tail are flexible and not fused as in a bird's tail, the specimen must be a terrestrial dinosaur rather than an actual bird.


----------



## Drone (Mar 23, 2017)

Latest dino news:


----------



## newconroer (Mar 23, 2017)

Drone said:


> Latest dino news:



Wait for it ... "Scientists have proposed a radical reorganisation of the theory of evolution"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2017)

is it just me, or does it seem like the common idea of a dinosaurs appearance has changed in the last decade or two? When i was in school, they were always illustrated with scaly, or snake like skin, but many now seem to be illustrated with feathers, im assuming due to a genetic association to avian species' made in the recent past?

*if a disastrous worldwide event were to happen now, what do You think might flourish(what do You think animal/plant life might look like), taking into account how wildly different We are from what life was present before the last "cleansing" i.e. humans compared to Dinosaurs for instance?*


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 23, 2017)

When ive read the title I tought it was about a never marketed Pentium 1.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 23, 2017)

Bow said:


> Could be my ex-wife



Mine too! Both of them,...........


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is it just me, or does it seem like the common idea of a dinosaurs appearance has changed in the last decade or two? When i was in school, they were always illustrated with scaly, or snake like skin, but many now seem to be illustrated with feathers, im assuming due to a genetic association to avian species' made in the recent past?
> 
> *if a disastrous worldwide event were to happen now, what do You think might flourish(what do You think animal/plant life might look like), taking into account how wildly different We are from what life was present before the last "cleansing" i.e. humans compared to Dinosaurs for instance?*



Over the last "50 Years "  common preconceptions re *Dinosaurs were based on Fossil Records.*
last 20 or so years many fossils have been found that have contained unprecedent information
This is what has had the Scientific community to reassess the known and assumed "Facts"


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> *if a disastrous worldwide event were to happen now, what do You think might flourish(what do You think animal/plant life might look like), taking into account how wildly different We are from what life was present before the last "cleansing" i.e. humans compared to Dinosaurs for instance?*



That would be some crazy surprise disasters considering we have many monitoring sensors to counter disasters like that. About animals and plants that could survive I believe the simpler it is the higher the chance it will survive e.g. extremophile


----------



## qubit (Mar 23, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> That would be some crazy surprise disasters considering we have many monitoring sensors to counter disasters like that. About animals and plants that could survive I believe the simpler it is the higher the chance it will survive e.g. extremophile


Tardigrades and cockroaches would survive. Not sure about anything else.


----------



## Drone (Apr 4, 2017)

Daspletosaurus horneri: New Tyrannosaur Species Discovered



















A study, published March 30 in the journal Scientific Reports, finds that tyrannosaurs' faces were covered in soft, sensitive scales - much like crocodiles.


----------



## Drone (Apr 27, 2017)

A new one!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 27, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but I hear ducks are a close relative of dinosaurs. Is dat true?


----------



## Drone (Apr 27, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Slightly off topic, but I hear ducks are a close relative of dinosaurs. Is dat true?


Chickens and turkeys are 'closer to dinosaurs' than other birds.



> chromosomes of the chicken and turkey lineage have undergone the fewest number of changes compared to their ancient avian ancestor, thought to be a feathered dinosaur.



Check these links

https://www.kent.ac.uk/news/science/3384/chickens-closer-to-dinosaurs-than-other-birds
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...Chicken-is-T-rexs-closes-living-relative.html


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2017)

Understood because of its Size and Genome the Ostrich was a better example and its big eggs potential host for recovered DNA invetro fertilization potential ( if they can ever scrape a long enough DNA sequence )


----------



## natr0n (Apr 27, 2017)

I like when dinosaurs are battered and fried.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 27, 2017)

You know, since they are born from eggs, it makes me wonder whether they, the real dinosaurs, can be implanted to the first thing they see....

I mean it would be awesome to have a raptor following around you like a duckling.


----------



## Drone (Apr 27, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Understood because of its Size and Genome the Ostrich was a better example and its big eggs potential host for recovered DNA invetro fertilization potential ( if they can ever scrape a long enough DNA sequence )


Yeah ostriches too. Scientists _almost_ completed Avian tree of life, I hope that really soon we will find out more about birds and dinosaurs.



alucasa said:


> You know, since they are born from eggs, it makes me wonder whether they, the real dinosaurs, can be implanted to the first thing they see....
> 
> I mean it would be awesome to have a raptor following around you like a duckling.



They don't have any complete DNA sequence for dinosaurs so it's _im_possible to "revive" dinosaurs through stem cells and cloning.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 27, 2017)

Drone said:


> They don't have any complete DNA sequence for dinosaurs



Yet,...........


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2017)

I Do Remember Scientific Research on the Bird genome and the manipulation of that DNA( Triggering some of the Redundant DNA ) has produced Chicks with Toothed Beaks and mutated wings resembling proto Dino claws instead of chick wings
The Egg tooth is a typical Direct  link to the Ancent Dinosaur family tree


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 28, 2017)

Drone said:


> Yeah ostriches too. Scientists _almost_ completed Avian tree of life, I hope that really soon we will find out more about birds and dinosaurs.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have any complete DNA sequence for dinosaurs so it's _im_possible to "revive" dinosaurs through stem cells and cloning.


Yes they do, didnt you watch Jurassic Park?


----------



## Drone (May 10, 2017)

What?! 

*Rare dinosaur with preserved skin and bone-crushing tail found in Montana*
*Named after Zuul from Ghostbusters, this ankylosaurid grew spines from its flesh*


































Close-up view of Zuul crurivastator's *tail club*.
The fossil is remarkably well preserved, with skin impressions visible on the tail and scales and horny sheaths of spikes still present.


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2017)

Nodosaur found (accidentally) by miners in Canada. 110-million-year-old fossil so well-preserved it looks like a statue.

Beast used scaly armor to fight enemies and seduce mates.

















More news:

43 fossilized dinosaur eggs were found in China during road repair work in Heyuan city in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong.


----------



## Drone (May 16, 2017)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (May 18, 2017)

I hope I'm still alive and well when Jurassic Park is finally a reality, 50 years from now maybe?


----------



## Drone (Jul 20, 2017)

Mighty T. rex 'walked rather than sprinted'


----------



## Drone (Aug 7, 2017)

Big thanks to @dorsetknob  for the link!



A new species of mega-herbivore dinosaur discovered in Alberta, Canada, preserves incredible details of its skin, scales and spines.

The exquisite specimen is a type of armour-plated nodosaurid ankylosaur.

It was camouflaged which suggests that, despite its tank-like appearance, it hid to avoid predation.

That such a large creature needed camouflage indicates the presence of even larger, keen-eyed meat-eating theropod dinosaurs.


----------



## Drone (Aug 10, 2017)

Transformation: Dinosaurs to Birds  (video by American Museum of Natural History)


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2017)

New discoveries!

Scientists have discovered a new dinosaur in Argentina. Weighing in at 65 tons, Patagotian mayorum is the biggest known land animal ever.










more:


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2017)

Bizarre dinosaur mystery solved

The so-called Frankenstein dinosaur is the missing link connecting plant-eating dinosaurs such as the Stegosaurus to a group including carnivorous ones such as the Tyrannosaurus rex.

The vegetarian dinosaur walked the Earth around 150 million years ago and is officially known as the *Chilesaurus*. It initially confused scientists because of its strange physical characteristics, apparently drawn from two groups of dinosaurs that were thought to be separate.


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2017)

The fossilized remains of three young dinosaurs who seem to have been snuggled together in sleep have been found in a stone block that poachers hacked out of the Mongolian desert.

Researchers say the 70-million-year-old specimens are the first known example of *dinosaurs sleeping in a group*, a behaviour called _communal roosting_. Many modern species, including crows and bats, engage in the practice, which helps animals to regulate their body temperature and avoid predators.


----------



## Bones (Aug 25, 2017)

Drone said:


> Big thanks to @dorsetknob  for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it was camouflaged then it's also possible this was a predatory tactic like a Tiger uses for hunting but certainly worked as a means of blending in regardless.


----------



## Drone (Aug 31, 2017)

Bones said:


> If it was camouflaged then it's also possible this was a predatory tactic like a Tiger uses for hunting but certainly worked as a means of blending in regardless.


They said they need more specimens to know for sure:
new video:


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2017)

Chasmosaurus skull found in Alberta


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2018)

Huge Dinosaur Found in Egypt Is First of Its Kind


----------



## Drone (May 7, 2018)

Are Birds Modern-Day Dinosaurs? | National Geographic

New video


----------



## Drone (Jun 15, 2018)

New Nat Geo video


----------



## alphacrucis (Jul 31, 2018)

Just read this news:
"The discovery of the "first giant" dinosaur has provided a gigantic clue on how these paleo-beasts got to be the largest animals to walk on Earth."
"These new discoveries tell us that dinosaurs were much more adaptable and creative in attaining huge size than we used to think."


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 31, 2018)

alphacrucis said:


> Just read this news:


Links are always appreciated.
Above is a missing link   (pun intended )


----------



## Drone (Jul 31, 2018)

Hmmm I missed this one for some reason lol



















https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44744153

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...cover-first-giant-dinosaur-pushing-evolution/

Another giant dino was found in Argentina in 2014


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Drone said:


>


Interesting theory that is likely a major cause of extinction, but ruined by the eco-political message,


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 20, 2018)

I am led to believe it was a combination of Events that caused the extinction event
1st the _Chicxulub_  Astroid event and in the same time frame following >the Deccan Trap ongoing volcanic event.

Further reading..............>http://news.berkeley.edu/2015/04/30...asteroid-trigger-largest-lava-flows-on-earth/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2018)

Drone said:


>


Being a scientist who loves the Dinosaur mystery(not my area of science however), I'm inclined to think it was a combination of factors and variables that together created the perfect storm for an extinction event. Asteroid hits, causing shock-waves through the planet, fracturing parts of the Earth's crust and an increase in vulcanism which pollutes the environment and causes a mass of die-offs and makes the earth toxic for 300k years until enough of the toxins are neutralized for life to take hold and flourish again, which is what the fossil record shows.


----------



## 27MaD (Aug 21, 2018)

Nordic said:


> Awww! So cute!!!


WTF?! IT SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME !


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2018)

New dino related videos


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2018)

Theropod Dinosaur Size Comparison


----------



## Drone (Oct 2, 2018)

*Groundbreaking discovery: *

*A NEW species of giant plant-eating dinosaur that roamed the Earth 200 million years ago has been discovered in South Africa.*

*https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...h-africa-ledumahadi-mafube-dinosaurs-jurassic*

*







*


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 2, 2018)

Man i was in love with dinosaurs when i was younger , i don't know what happened to me right now.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2018)

New Nat Geo video


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2018)

One-ton Italian dinosaur's 'hands' offer clues to evolution of modern bird wings


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Drone (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2019)

Drone said:


>


I'm betting most dinosaurs had feathers.


----------



## Drone (Mar 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm betting most dinosaurs had feathers.


Seems most of carnivorous dinos had feathers indeed. Many herbivores had super thick skin and armour plates so they probably didn't have feathers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2019)

Drone said:


> Many herbivores had super thick skin and armour plates so they probably didn't have feathers.


My guess is they had at least some, perhaps on the non-armored parts of their bodies. These are the kinds of questions a window into the past would be very handy to have. Seeing dinosaurs IRL in their natural habitat would be fascinating!


----------



## Drone (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Drone (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 21, 2020)

*New species of burrowing dinosaur found perfectly preserved in 'Cretaceous Pompeii' *






Paleontologists in China have discovered a brand new species of burrowing dinosaur that dates back an estimated 125 million years ago.
The newly found dinosaur species was discovered in the Lujiatun Beds, located in northeast China in the Liaoning Province, in the oldest layers of the famous Yixian Formation which has produced several hundred preserved dinosaur skeletons over the past 20 years.
The fossils of the _Changmiania liaoningensis_ were found perfectly intact and uninterrupted, suggesting to scientists that the animals were trapped by a volcanic eruption while they rested at the bottom of their burrows.
“The Lujiatun Beds would have been a kind of Cretaceous 'Pompeii',” said the Royal Belgian Institute of Natural Sciences in an article announcing the discovery.
The newly described species is thought to be the most primitive ornithopod dinosaur to date.

link https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/tech...mpeii/ar-BB19fGAg?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=mailsignout


----------

